# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  دبس الرمان يقاوم الأكسدة والسرطان { ..

## بقآيا حنين

*اللهم صل ِ على محمد وَ آل محمد ؛*

*السلآم عليكم وَ الرحمه ..* 

**


*دبس الرمان يقاوم الأكسدة والسرطان*

*ينتج دبس الرمّان (أو رُبّ الرمّان) تقليدياً في القرى الجبلية حيث يحدّ الطقس البارد من نموّ أشجار الحمضيات*
*وقد استعمله القدامى بديلاً عن الحامض في الطعام ومنحوه مزايا طبية. يصنع دبس الرمان في المنازل، وهو جزء أساسي مؤنه** البيت.*

* صناعته سهلة:*

* يعصر الرمّان الحامض ويصفى ويسخن على النار لساعات عدة الى ان يتغير لونه من الزهري الشفاف الى البني الداكن. يوضع حينئذ في قناني زجاجية ويحفظ لعدة أشهر، ويستعمل في السلطة (خاصة الفتوش) وفي طهي اللحوم.**
يشبه دبس الرمان بطعمه وبطريقة استعماله الخلّ البلسمي BALSAMIC VINEGAR الذي ينتج في مدينة مودينا MODENA الإيطالية ويتمتع بشهرة عالمية. وللرمان فوائد عدة، منها أنه يحتوي على مواد مضادة للأكسدة ANTI OXYDANTS تساعد على مقاومة الأمراض السرطانية. وقد أشارت الى ذلك أبحاث أجريت في جامعة ويسكونسن الأميركية.

كما ان أبحاثاً مختلفة دلّت على ان تناول عصير الرمان يؤدي الى خفض مستوى الكولسترول LDL (الجيّد). على ضوء تلك الميزات، يجدر الذكر أن الرمان شجرة معطاء، وأنها تنمو في الأراضي الهامشية وبغياب مياه الريّ. 

لذلك يمكن للرمان ولمشتقاته أن تشكّل منتوجاً اقتصادياً يحظى بشهرة عالمية (مثل الخلّ البلسمي) ويساهم إنتاجه في الريف السوري على تأمين حاجيات كثير من العائلات الريفيه ويوجد عائلات في صافيتا مازالت منذ القدم  تقوم بانتاج دبس الرمان وتعبئته لتنكيه السلطه السوريه المشهورة بنكها طيبة ومن هنا يجب المحافظه على تشجيع الصناعات المحليه ودفها نحوا الامام فهي التي تثبت على مر الايام انا مواد مفيده في تصنيعها وفي فوائده للجسم البشري بعيده عن المواد الحافظه والعبوات البلاستيكيه او المعدنيه الضاره .
* 
**

*عصير الرمان .... فوائد وعجائب* 

*فوائد عصير الرمان* *
أفادت بحوث طبية أجريت مؤخرا أن عصير الرمان مفيد وصحي لقلب الإنسان. وكشفت البحوث أن تناول كوب من عصير الرمان يوميا يمكن أن يعيق أو حتى يمنع عوامل تؤدي إلى نوبات قلبية. 
* 
*واستخدم الباحثون في التجارب التي أجروها حول عصير الرمان فئران تجارب طورت بواسطة هندسة جينية قابلة للإصابة بتجلط الشرايين، إذ تم تقسيم الفئران إلى مجموعتين، سقيت الأولى ماء والثانية عصير رمان.* 

*ووفقا لما دلت عليه نتائج الدراسة فإن مجموعة الفئران التي استهلكت عصير الرمان طورت الإصابة بتجلط الشرايين بنسبة أقل بـ 54 بالمائة عن مجموعة الفئران التي لم تعط عصير الرمان.* 

*ويقول الباحثون إن الإنسان الذي يحتسي نصف كوب على الأقل من عصير الرمان في اليوم يقلل من احتمالات إصابته بتجلط شرايين أو الإصابة بأمراض القلب.* 
*والجدير ذكره أن المراكز في كل مكان في العالم تقوم بعمل التجارب على المواد الغذائية الطبيعية والتعرف على الفوائد التي يجنيها الإنسان إذا ما تناولها بانتظام أو من وقت لآخر.* 

*وقد كشف عدد من الأبحاث دور المواد المسماة (فليفينويدات) على الجسم، وأنها تعمل كمضادات أكسدة قوية داخل الجسم، بدأ البحث عن هذه المواد في المواد الغذائية، وكانت سلسلة من الأبحاث التي تؤكد وجودها في عدد من النباتات والأزهار، وخص الشاي بعدد جيد من الأبحاث في هذا الجانب.* 

*جديد اليوم اتّجه إلى الرمان، ووجد أنه زاخر بمركبات منع الأكسدة هذه، حيث وجد أنها فعالة بصورة جيدة لمنع أكسدة دهون البلازما (التي يعتقد أنها من أسباب تصلب الشرايين) نشرت الدراسة دورية التغذية الإكلينيكية وتمت الدراسة على أشخاص أصحاء وعلى حيوانات التجارب، حيث تم إعطاء الأصحاء عصير الرمان لمدة أسبوعين والحيوانات 14 أسبوعاً.*

* وذلك بهدف معرفة تأثير عصير الرمان على أكسدة البروتينات الشحمية وتكدسها، وتصلب الشرايين عند الأصحاء أو حيوانات مصابة بتصلب الشرايين.* 
*وجدت النتائج أن عصير الرمان يعمل على التقليل من تكدس البروتينات الشحمية الضارة بالجسم وأكسدتها عند المتبرعين الأصحاء.* 

*كما أنه يؤدي إلى تقليل حجم مشكلة تصلب الشرايين في فئران التجارب، وخلصت الدراسة بنتيجة مفادها أن لعصير الرمان مفعولاً قوياً كمضاد لتصلب الشرايين عند الأشخاص الأصحاء، وكذا عند الحيوانات المصابة بتصلب الشرايين. وهذا المفعول يرجع بصورة أساسية لوجود مضادات الأكسدة في الرمان.*

*فوائد الرمان 
للرمان فوائد كثيرة:-*
*
1- مفيد للقلب للشرايين
2 يعالج الاسهال
3 مفيد جدا لهضم الطعام وخاصة بعد الاكلات الدسمة
4- يقوي المعدة وطارد للديدان المعوية
5- مفيد لمرضى السكر
6- للمصابين بالتهاب المفاصل
7- للمصابين بالسرطان
8- لمعالجة الصداع
9- للمصابين بضعف البصر
10- للمصابين بفقر الدم
11-عصير الرمان للوقاية من حصى الكلية
12- عصير الرمان لتحميض الطعام عند طبخه بدلا عن الليمون كذلك يضاف للسلطات
13- قشر الرمان مفيد للشعرحيث يتم تجفيفه وطحنه واضافة الماء اليه ويضاف الى الحناء او بدونها*



*منقووووووووول* 

*دمتم برعآيه المولى وحفظ البآري ؛ ..*

----------


## علي pt

*شكرا أختي بقايا حنين لهذا الطرح ....*

*وبانتظار جديدكم ،،*


*ودمتم بحفظ المولى*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *شكرا أختي بقايا حنين لهذا الطرح ....*
> 
> *وبانتظار جديدكم ،،*
> 
> 
> *ودمتم بحفظ المولى*



 
العفو أخي العزيز *علي pt*
شكرا للتوااااااجد الرآآآئع :embarrest: 

موفق لكل خير
دمت برعاية المولى ولطف الباري

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
وفقتم لكل خير

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*


*الرمان في اكثر من حديث في كتاب مكارم الأخلاق* 


*عن الصادق (عليه السلام) قال : قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) :*

* مامن رمانه إلا وفيها حبة من رمـــــــــان الجنة , فإذا تبدّد* 

*منها شئ فخذوه , ما وقعت وما دخلت تلك الحبة معدة امرئ مسلـــم إلا أنارتها أربعين صباحاً . وعنه* 

*(عليه السلام ) أنه كان يأكل الرمان في كل ليلة جمعة .*


*قال الصادق (عليه السلام) : خمسة من فاكهة الجنة في الدنيا :*

* الرمـــــــان الأمليسي والتفـــــــاح السفساني - يروي أنه الشامي - والعنب والسفرجل*

* والرطب المشان .*


*عن الصادق عن أبيه عن علي أبن الحسين (عليه السلام ) أنه يقول : من أكل رمانـــه يوم الجمعة على*

* الريق نوّرت قلبه أربعين صباحاً فطرد عنه وسوســـــة الشيطان ومن طـــــــرد عنه وسوسة الشيطان*

*لم يعص الله عز وجل ومن لم يعص الله أدخله الجنة .*



*اشكرك على طرحك المفيد* 

*ويعطيك العافيه 
*

----------


## فردوس الجنان



----------


## بقآيا حنين

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> وفقتم لكل خير



 

أهلين أخوي *أويس القرني* :embarrest: 
وعليكم السلآم والرحمة ... 
 
تسلم ع التوآجد 
 
موفق لكل خ ـير
خ ـآآلص التحآآيا..
^؛^

----------


## اكليل من الورد

تسلمي غناتي

طرح موفق ومفيد

دمتم بصحة وعافية

تحياتي00

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> 
> *الرمان في اكثر من حديث في كتاب مكارم الأخلاق*  
> 
> *عن الصادق (عليه السلام) قال : قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) :* 
> *مامن رمانه إلا وفيها حبة من رمـــــــــان الجنة , فإذا تبدّد*  
> *منها شئ فخذوه , ما وقعت وما دخلت تلك الحبة معدة امرئ مسلـــم إلا أنارتها أربعين صباحاً . وعنه*  
> *(عليه السلام ) أنه كان يأكل الرمان في كل ليلة جمعة .* 
> ...



اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ...

العفو خ ـيتو *أمل الظهور* ...
الله يسلمك ويعآفيك عزيزتي  :embarrest:  :embarrest: ؛؛

مشكووووووورة يالغلآ على الآحآديث المفيدة والقيمة

والرمآن من الفوآكة الي فوآئدهآ عظيمة

الحمد لله على نعمة الخ ـآلق

شكرا لكِ على تنوووووير صفح ـتي
دمتي بألف صح ـة وعآفية 
^ــــــــــ^

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> 



الله يعآفيك خ ـيتوو *فردوس الج ـنآن*  :amuse:  :amuse: 
يسلموو ع المرور

دمتي بخ ـير
^ــــــــــ^

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> تسلمي غناتي
> 
> طرح موفق ومفيد
> 
> دمتم بصحة وعافية
> 
> تحياتي00



 الله يسلمك ويعآفيك عزيزتي *أكليل من الورد*  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 

ماننحرم توآجدك الرآئع :bigsmile:  ؛؛

موفقة لكل خ ـير ..
دمتـي ... لمن تحبيــن ..
^ـــــــــ^

----------


## Sweet Magic

يعطيك العافية 

طرح جميل  

دمتي بخير

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> يعطيك العافية 
> الله يعآفيك خ ـيتو sweet magic
> طرح جميل
> الأجمــل هو توآجدكِ عزيزتي ؛؛ 
> دمتي بخير



يسلمووا ع المرور الحلوو

موفقة لكل خير
دمتي بألف صحة وعآفية
^ــــــــ^

----------

